# Welcher CPU Kühler für Ryzen 5 2600



## Elinnar (30. April 2018)

*Welcher CPU Kühler für Ryzen 5 2600*

Hallo,
ich habe meinen PC aufgerüstet und bin nun noch auf der Suche nach einem guten CPU Kühler.
Mein System besteht aus:
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 auf MSI X470 GAMING PLUS.
Dazu 16GB G.Skill 3000MHz RAM, einer Sapphire Radeon Nitro+ RX480 8GB, 1 SSD, 2 Festplatten einem Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550Watt.
Das alles steckt in einem Thermaltake Versa H22 mit vorn 2 Enermax T.B silence 120 und hinten einem be quiet silent Wings 2.
Im Moment mit boxed Kühler.

Ich habe mal folgende Kühler ausgesucht:
-Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B
-Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH
-Scythe Kotetsu Mark 2
-Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev.A
-Thermalright Macho 120 Rev.A
-Arctic Freezers 33 (Plus)

Kosten alle zwischen 25-50€
Die maximale Höhe ist laut Thermaltake 155mm.
Der PC steht im Wohnzimmer, deswegen wäre silent nicht ganz schlecht. Die Kühlleistung sollte aber dadurch nicht so stark leiden.


----------



## Ripcord (30. April 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für Ryzen 5 2600*

Mein Ryzen 2600 X kommt heute und ich habe ein Auge auf den Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure geworfen. Ist übrigends der Standard-Kühler bei PCGH und hat im letzten Test aus diesem Monat so ziemlich alles hinter sich gelassen was vergleichbar ist. Bei einem Neukauf gibt es die Halterung für AM4 kostenlos beim Hersteller, da diese dem Kühler noch nicht beilag. Zudem ist er mit etwa 32€ nicht teuer.

Edit: Mit den 155mm dürfte es knapp werden, da 2mm mehr in der Höhe sind. Habe das im Text wohl übersehen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für Ryzen 5 2600*

Falls der CPU ein Boxed-Kühler beiliegt, kannst Du ruhig Diesen verwenden. Der würde sogar OC mitmachen und ist nicht mal schlecht.
Gruß. T.


----------



## Camari (30. April 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für Ryzen 5 2600*

Ich kann dir  diesen Kühler empfehlen:

Arctic Freezer 33 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Die Montage ist wirklich schnell erledigt und die Kühlung sehr gut. Leise ist der Kühler übrigens auch. Ich habe diesen Kühler momentan auf meinen Ryzen 1600 @3,9GHz bei maximal 65Grad bei prime95. Für 23€ ein echt gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis. Würde auch locker in  dein Thermaltake Versa H22 Gehäuse passen und ist ab Werk auch mit AM4 kompatibel.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. April 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für Ryzen 5 2600*

Der Mugen 5 ist leise und hat Akzeptable bis gute Kühlwerte. Dieser dürfte auch in dein Gehäuse passen.


----------



## Elinnar (30. April 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für Ryzen 5 2600*

Also im Moment schwanke ich sehr zwischen den 3 Scythe:
-Kotetsu Mark 2
-Mugen 5 Rev.B
- Mugen 5 PCGH

Diese 3 sind meine Favoriten.
Welcher von denen wird wohl am ehesten passen? Auch was Lautstärke, aber auch Kühlleistung angeht.



Edit: ich habe mich jetzt für den Skythe Mugen 5 in der PCGH Edition entschieden.


----------



## Elinnar (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für Ryzen 5 2600*

Kurzes Ergebnis:
Heute den Scythe Mugen 5 in der PCGH-Edition eingebaut.
Mit dem Boxed Lüfter (Wraith Stealth) hatte ich nach 30 Minuten Prime95 bei 21°C Raumtemperatur und Lüfter auf Maximum 74°C.
Mit dem Sycthe Mugen 5 PCGH hatte ich nach 30 MInuten Prime95 bei 21°C Raumtemperatur und Lüfter auf maximal 600U/min 60°C.
Dabei ist der Mugen 5 PCGH so gut wie nicht zu hören.


----------

